# Dogus clinic and same sex couple who may need embryo donation



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

I am just wondering if anyone LGBT has experience of this clinic or knows where embryo donation is possible for a same sex couple? 

Thank you XX


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Some of the single girls on FF have been there so they may know, also some clinics won't treat single women


----------



## Brighton24 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks I e mailed them and it seems they do. Now I need to think about legalities as we do not have a civil partnership. I suspect if we got this done we would avoid partner having to go down adoption route.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

HELLO CHECK WITH NATALI THE FF LAWYER BUT I THINK IF IT IS THROUGH A CLINIC THEN YOU WON'T NEED TO GO THROUGH ADOPTION ETC.  DEF IN THIS COUNTRY YOU DON;T NEED TO.
GOOD LUCK


----------

